# Life... Goofs....



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

What's wrong with these pictures???? :lol:


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Nice Catch!!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I just realized that the bandage is on the same side in all the pictures, but the middle picture is somehow a reverse of the others. Notice the lighting and the door behind him are on the wrong side also. Looks like an editing goof, not a continuity goof like you normally find.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Looks like the editor "fixed" a continuity goof by reversing the image (flipping the image on the x axis) so the guy would look in the same direction. Having the guy look in another direction would have been much more obvious than the band-aid and the background. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I noticed that while I was watching, but I forgot to go back and look at it.

I agree, it was probably an editing goof to avoid a reshoot to have him face the same direction.

There is a similarly reversed image in one of the episodes of the 2nd season of the new Dr Who.. there's a scene where the alien ship crashes through Big Ben... and in the final cut of the show they ended up using a reverse image because they liked the angle better that way. It happens so fast in real-time you can't tell, but if you freeze-frame it you see all the numbers on Big Ben are backwards.


----------

